# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي [ فيديو] إيقاف حارس كوريا الشمالية للناشئين "لتعمده" استقبال شباكه لهدف

## mohamed73

أوقف جانج بايك-هو حارس مرمى منتخب كوريا  الشمالية تحت 16 عاما لمدة عام وتم تغريمه 1000 دولار اليوم الجمعة  "لاستقبال شباكه هدفا متعمدا" أمام أوزبكستان في بطولة آسيا لكرة القدم تحت  16 عاما بالهند في شهر سبتمبر أيلول الماضي.
  وضمن الفريقان التأهل إلى دور الثمانية  لكن الخسارة 3-1 وضعت كوريا الشمالية في المركز الثاني في المجموعة لتتجنب  مواجهة العراق في الدور التالي. وتوج العراق باللقب في النهاية.
  وعندما سدد حارس أوزبكستان ركلة مرمى  تجاوزت منتصف الملعب في الدقيقة 49 قبل ان يخرج جانج من مرماه دون داع لتمر  الكرة من فوق رأسه وتسكن شباكه في ظل محاولاته التي بدت مصطنعة لإنقاذها  لكنه سقط مرتين على الأرض.
  وسكن هدفان اخران شباك جانج في غضون ست دقائق قبل أن يتم استبداله.
  وقال الاتحاد الآسيوي للعبة في بيان إن اللاعب ومدربه يونج جونج-سو "ارتكبوا مخالفة التأثير على المباراة عمدا."
  وتم تغريم يونج 5000 دولار وإيقافه لمدة 12 شهرا ما يعني أنه وحارس المرمى لن يشاركا في كأس العالم تحت 17 عاما العام المقبل.  
[YOUTUBE]c32RCzepYho[/YOUTUBE]

----------

